# FreeBSD Boot Process on GPT and ZFS



## schmidp (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello!

I'm new to the FreeBSD community and am currently working on a secure ZFS setup for my home NAS. In the process of getting to know FreeBSD I decided to look into the boot process and tried do document my finds in a blog post.

I know it might be a bit much to ask, but I would be really happy if someone could take a look if I understood the boot process correctly or if I made any factual errors: http://www.schmidp.com/2014/01/05/how-f ... ts-on-zfs/

Thanks, Philipp


----------

